# Question on Bank Holiday entitlements on a 3 day week



## jobucks (3 Apr 2009)

Hi guys,

Unfortunately I've recently been cut to a 3 day week (since Monday) and got a letter from work to give to the social welfare so am claiming for the other 2 days. The days I'm now working are Tuesday, Thursday & Fridays, and I have been told that they hope to have me back full-time in 4-6 weeks.

Now the question I have is with the Easter bank holiday coming up.. do I miss out on getting paid for this as Monday is no longer a working day for me? I would imagine my boss still has to pay me for the day but I'd appreciate if anyone can clarify this for me before I ask about it here at work.

Cheers ears!


----------



## JP1234 (3 Apr 2009)

Jobucks

I am in a similar position except Monday is one of my working days. I was told that the employer only has to pay  1/5th of my current working week - in my case 22.5hrs/5= 4.5 hours - if I take the day off, even though I am obliged to work a full 7.5 hours on a Monday and that the SW do not pay for Public Holidays even if it is an unemployed day. (I had offered on St Patrick's day to swap my days round so it would be counted as a non working day for me until I was told that) 

I ended up working St Patrick's day as normal, got a full day's pay and earned 4.5 hours time owing for the Bank Holiday.

I would be interested to know if what my employers are saying is accurate considering I have a contract stating I am entitled to a  normal day's pay for Bank/Public Holidays.


----------

